
PLA's Hong Kong Chief says troops are ready to protect China's sovereignty - eric-hu
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/politics/article/3020881/chinese-armys-hong-kong-chief-says-troops-are-ready-protect
======
hyperion2010
I think that they will find that sovereignty is as much in the minds of the
ruled as it is in the will of the Leviathan.

